# December Photo Comp



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks to MYTACKLE AUSTRALIA, it's time to open the December 2011 Photo Comp. Get your photos in!

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is the 1st of January 2012, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of December only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a a prize from MYYACKLE AUSTRALIA.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you do, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the MYTACKLE AUSTRALIA Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Snap to it!


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

taken on a beautiful day out from Aldinga Beach, south of Adelaide with the bonus of catch and release fish as well

pete


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Two beauties with a little one for scale.


----------



## Imilly (Dec 16, 2011)

the pictures are beautiful.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

One from Sunday...Pat


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Early morning troll in Laguna Bay.


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Glassy sea last Tuesday. On the hunt for pelagics.


----------



## silver19 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bass Central


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

One from this morning.....Pat.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

HABITAT Elimbah Creek.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Now voting, choose your top three pics.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations to Richmond, looked like a lovely day out there. PM me your details, & we'll get a prize coming your way.


----------

